# Trails and Tricks



## MonsterEnergy (4 Feb 2020)

Where would my local trail be as i live in Kirkliston, Scotland...Please say.
How on earth do you do a whip on your mtb?


----------



## Threevok (4 Feb 2020)

I'd say Google and U-Tube are your answers


----------



## Nigelnightmare (5 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> How on earth do you do a whip on your mtb?


That's where you're going wrong!
It's done in the air not on earth.

Right'o I'm out of here....

.....Where did I leave my coat?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (5 Feb 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> That's where you're going wrong!
> It's done in the air not on earth.
> 
> Right'o I'm out of here....
> ...


no...as in im saying how the heck do u do a whip
u r strange

??


----------



## Nigelnightmare (5 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> no...as in im saying how the heck do u do a whip
> u r strange
> 
> ??


Yup.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> How on earth do you do a whip on your mtb?


Since this is: " Bicycle Mechanics & Repairs" you use a whip the same as on a road bike: wrap it round one of the larger sprockets. HTH


----------



## Bobario (5 Feb 2020)

If you mean Kirkliston West Lothian your two closest purpose built mountain bike trail centres seem to be Glentress and Innerleithen. Glentress includes a skills area and a free ride park so you could learn to jump your bike there. There are also some decent natural trails in the Pentland hills you could try, look here:

https://www.trailforks.com/region/scotland/?activitytype=1&z=10.4&lat=55.93690&lon=-3.44076

You would be better off learning to jump your bike straight ahead to start with, when you are comfortable getting some decent height on your jumps, by all means try a tail whip. There are many videos on youtube that will help you to learn. Be assured you will fall off at some point if you are doing big jumps/drop offs.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (5 Feb 2020)

Bobario said:


> If you mean Kirkliston West Lothian your two closest purpose built mountain bike trail centres seem to be Glentress and Innerleithen. Glentress includes a skills area and a free ride park so you could learn to jump your bike there. There are also some decent natural trails in the Pentland hills you could try, look here:
> 
> https://www.trailforks.com/region/scotland/?activitytype=1&z=10.4&lat=55.93690&lon=-3.44076
> 
> You would be better off learning to jump your bike straight ahead to start with, when you are comfortable getting some decent height on your jumps, by all means try a tail whip. There are many videos on youtube that will help you to learn. Be assured you will fall off at some point if you are doing big jumps/drop offs.


shorly there's some sort of jumps or trails closer


----------



## MonsterEnergy (5 Feb 2020)

aparently, theres some in woods in north queensferry.
Anyone know of these, or could help my find them


----------



## MonsterEnergy (5 Feb 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Since this is: " Bicycle Mechanics & Repairs" you use a whip the same as on a road bike: wrap it round one of the larger sprockets. HTH


what is the thread do, and what page is it on?


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Feb 2020)

Maybe this thread in the  Bicycle Mechanics & Repairs sub-forum has something on mtb tricks .


----------



## Bobario (6 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> aparently, theres some in woods in north queensferry.
> Anyone know of these, or could help my find them


 
There are some just north of a place called Dalgety Bay. I also found some in Philpstown and the SKEF bike park in Edinburgh itself, both these look very small. There is a trail in South Queensferry but this looks like a gravel cycle track, I doubt you would find any jumps there.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (6 Feb 2020)

Bobario said:


> There are some just north of a place called Dalgety Bay. I also found some in Philpstown and the SKEF bike park in Edinburgh itself, both these look very small. There is a trail in South Queensferry but this looks like a gravel cycle track, I doubt you would find any jumps there.


awesome....where abouts near dalgety bay are they. What is it called?
what about the ones in s queensferry...where abouts\/


----------



## MonsterEnergy (8 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> awesome....where abouts near dalgety bay are they. What is it called?
> what about the ones in s queensferry...where abouts\/


the ones near dalgety bay, ive heard are insane, my freind says they are very near dalgety bay. You park and have to walk for quite a while to find them. No signposts eaither, so probably get lost....Anyone know what carpark it is, and its name?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (8 Feb 2020)

where are these trails in north queensferry...someone please please help.....i will give whoever a present if they answer quick.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (8 Feb 2020)

the postcode i found for the mtb trail near dalgey bay is KY3 0XR, but where do you park, and how do you get to the trails?
Someone help me with this, Thanks


----------



## Bobario (9 Feb 2020)

The ones I found are in the woods just north of Dalgety bay train station. It looks like there are a lot of spaces there. It's only a mile away from the postcode you mentioned, so you could ride to those from the train station too. Postcode for the station is KY11 9NJ.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (9 Feb 2020)

Bobario said:


> The ones I found are in the woods just north of Dalgety bay train station. It looks like there are a lot of spaces there. It's only a mile away from the postcode you mentioned, so you could ride to those from the train station too. Postcode for the station is KY11 9NJ.


thanks...could u plz send a screenshot of the woods and how to get to the trails.....or find the postcode for the car park


----------



## MonsterEnergy (9 Feb 2020)

please reply soon saying whether u can send a screenshot


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Feb 2020)

@lylecane I think you're asking a bit too much from CC members.
Screenshots and the like, really, cycling is an adventure, more so mountain biking.
Go find out yourself, or maybe join a dedicated mountain biking forum/facebook group in your area?
Walk with the wee man in Google maps, perhaps?
If you feel apprehensive go exploring with a pal, getting lost in company is inevitably more fun than getting lost alone


----------



## MonsterEnergy (9 Feb 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @lylecane I think you're asking a bit too much from CC members.
> Screenshots and the like, really, cycling is an adventure, more so mountain biking.
> Go find out yourself, or maybe join a dedicated mountain biking forum/facebook group in your area?
> Walk with the wee man in Google maps, perhaps?
> If you feel apprehensive go exploring with a pal, getting lost in company is inevitably more fun than getting lost alone


yeah...but i cant go along far enough with manny on google maps....havent got time to walk around.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Feb 2020)

These local guys (or their grandchildren) might be able to help: https://www.cyclinguk.org/local-groups/cycling-dalgety-bay
https://www.trailforks.com/region/dalgety-bay/
From Dalgety Bay station (which has a car park), go out onto the main road, turn east and after about 200m take the path on the left (goes over the railway track) and you're onto the trails.
https://www.google.com/maps/@56.042...xN8Z07YV6J3h14uoA1uPO!2e10!3e12!7i7776!8i3888
Alternately from the station, turn west and then north past the cemetery up the Clockluine Road, over the railway bridge, immediately left onto the parallel cycle path and then after The Plant Market maybe 100m cross the (fast) road with care to take the dead end track heading towards the woods: there's an MTB path leading you all the way to the trails.
I have (as @Pat "5mph" suggests) been "walk[ing] with the wee man in Google maps".


----------



## MonsterEnergy (10 Feb 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> These local guys (or their grandchildren) might be able to help: https://www.cyclinguk.org/local-groups/cycling-dalgety-bay
> https://www.trailforks.com/region/dalgety-bay/
> From Dalgety Bay station (which has a car park), go out onto the main road, turn east and after about 200m take the path on the left (goes over the railway track) and you're onto the trails.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@56.042...xN8Z07YV6J3h14uoA1uPO!2e10!3e12!7i7776!8i3888
> ...


could u plz make it clearer or just zoom into the trails on google maps and screenshot it, then i should be able to work out where they are


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> could u plz make it clearer or just zoom into the trails on google maps and screenshot it, then i should be able to work out where they are



Can you not use google yourself. Jeessus. Do you wan't your bike tyres pumping up as well.

Do a little research yourself - you youngsters are supposed to be a whizz on t-internet ? Trail forks is great, use that, very easy to work out how to get there. I use that and google maps to work out various routes. It's easy.

Stop getting so angsty that folk haven't immediately replied.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> could u plz make it clearer


Please could you say which parts of my comment are not crystal clear? Get yourself to Dalgety Bay station car park (I assume you have a taxi driver in the family (my son has! - me)) and follow my clear directions. Don't get lost in the woods.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (10 Feb 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Please could you say which parts of my comment are not crystal clear? Get yourself to Dalgety Bay station car park (I assume you have a taxi driver in the family (my son has! - me)) and follow my clear directions. Don't get lost in the woods.


nope ive found them...my freind sent a zoomed in picture of braefoot


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Feb 2020)

Part of the fun of mountain biking is being comfortable and self sufficient outside of an urban environment, surely? How on earth are you going to cope with an OS map on a cross country route 

On a more helpful note, can't you use the GPS on your phone with google maps to get you where you want to be?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (10 Feb 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> Part of the fun of mountain biking is being comfortable and self sufficient outside of an urban environment, surely? How on earth are you going to cope with an OS map on a cross country route
> 
> On a more helpful note, can't you use the GPS on your phone with google maps to get you where you want to be?


i dont have a phone.
I took my mtb to halfords tonight and got a new inner tube because i had a slow puncture, and i got them to put slime in both wheels.
Is there anything i need to be aware or cautious of having slime tyres, or will they be okay, with big jumps and riding down steep steps and urban riding and stuff.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (10 Feb 2020)

Anyone know whtat i could include in my small mtb trail in the woods nearby....Ive only got a small troul to use, which is all i really need...Although a big spade would be handy. Not much mud either, but would be greatful for some ideas or thoughts.
I won't be going back to them until the whether is nice again.
Anyone know what to do to keep people from going into these woods and destroying this trail
All the effort that go's into making trails and people just come along and just mess them up.

Please give some thoughts and ideas.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2020)

You'll find you can't just go digging up woods, and you could end up in lots of trouble with a land owner. Riding an MTB you also have to be aware of not 'hissing' off landowners and other users as it can only lead to bans on access. We want access rights opening up. Unfortunately, if you've not got permission, a land owner is within their rights to pull down any features you make. If using and cheeky trails, bear this in mind.

I would suggest you spend a bit of time googling and reading about making jumps etc, and check out some articles on-line rather than expecting a 'spoon fed' response to everything.

Also, google changing punctures, you've probably paid well over the odds for a replacement tube and fitting. Slime in tubes - no point.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (11 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> You'll find you can't just go digging up woods, and you could end up in lots of trouble with a land owner. Riding an MTB you also have to be aware of not 'hissing' off landowners and other users as it can only lead to bans on access. We want access rights opening up. Unfortunately, if you've not got permission, a land owner is within their rights to pull down any features you make. If using and cheeky trails, bear this in mind.
> 
> I would suggest you spend a bit of time googling and reading about making jumps etc, and check out some articles on-line rather than expecting a 'spoon fed' response to everything.
> 
> Also, google changing punctures, you've probably paid well over the odds for a replacement tube and fitting. Slime in tubes - no point.


but im sure that these woods wouldent be owned. its very small


----------



## MonsterEnergy (11 Feb 2020)

Woods. This is where im building them. Very doubt it will be owned


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2020)

@lylecane all land is owned by someone.
Even a public space has owners, most likely the local authority/council.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> but im sure that these woods wouldent be owned. its very small



They will be, all are. Most likely private. Get on the on line version of OS maps too, and start looking where you live. 

Don't go blasting down a footpath as you'll upset folk.... and always stop/slow for walkers/ dogs/horses etc. It's important how we share these spaces. I've got some really fast strava times on a couple of my local 'tracks' - i.e. bridleways but when no-one is about - if you see someone, drop the speed, as they will parp their pants at a big MTB coming at them at 20 plus mph... get a few 'social media' reports like this, then we biers are bad... 

Our local MTB advocacy group is promoting "Be Nice Say Hi" - it's on all the trail markers aimed at walkers, horse riders, and cyclists. It works...


----------



## ChrisEyles (12 Feb 2020)

I've personally found slime in tubes can be effective against small punctures caused by gorse prickles etc, it's probably worth having in there. Won't cause any problems with small jumps and the rough stuff, just make sure you check the tyre pressures regularly and don't ride them too soft or they might go pop on a hard landing.

On the topic of creating MTB features in woods, I actually manage several woodland nature reserves myself so deal with this from both sides of the coin. There are some areas with rare wildflowers and ground flora where creating jumps etc (or even just riding around) can damage rare & protected species. Other areas it's not such an issue. The difficulty for the lay person is telling them apart!

Generally I'd advise sticking to well used trails where you can see plenty of tyre tracks, rather than trying to create your own. At least that way you're not causing any extra significant damage/disturbance.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (12 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> They will be, all are. Most likely private. Get on the on line version of OS maps too, and start looking where you live.
> 
> Don't go blasting down a footpath as you'll upset folk.... and always stop/slow for walkers/ dogs/horses etc. It's important how we share these spaces. I've got some really fast strava times on a couple of my local 'tracks' - i.e. bridleways but when no-one is about - if you see someone, drop the speed, as they will parp their pants at a big MTB coming at them at 20 plus mph... get a few 'social media' reports like this, then we biers are bad...
> 
> Our local MTB advocacy group is promoting "Be Nice Say Hi" - it's on all the trail markers aimed at walkers, horse riders, and cyclists. It works...


I went to them again this afternoon...Just got back from making quite a good start already....Mostly leaves and twigs so clearing them out, and making a path, and started to make a small burm.
Some of my other friends are making jumps/trails, out in the woods, so i think i shall not worry and just carry on building my trail and having fun😃


----------

